
Is Apple About To Cut Out the Carriers? (with its own Sim card) - lotusleaf1987
http://gigaom.com/2010/10/27/is-apple-about-to-cut-out-the-carriers/
======
signa11
this seems more like apple kowtowing to the carriers rather than cutting them
out. this would allow you to use your phone only on apple-approved carriers...

